# First time Handgun buyer



## reeffish (Mar 18, 2009)

I am in the market for an autoloader handgun. I am a first time buyer and am seeking some opinions/advice on what to purshase. I have been looking at a Ruger .40 I have done a bit of research on the internet and from what I can gather, I could not go wrong with any of the following: Beratta M92, Ruger P series, SIG P229 or a Glock 22. I guess it would all boil down to what feels good in my hand. Has anyone out there fired theses guns and if so are all reliable and acurtae? Does one manufacturer have better quality than the other? Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I had one of the earlier Ruger P series pistols and it was a POS, heard they have improved, but have not tried a newer one. The Beretta's are good solid pistols. The Glocks suck IMO, feel like a 2x4 in my hand, are difficult for the unexperienced to take apart and clean, at least until you learn how. All that said, they are reliable. IMO, the Sigs are the best of the lot. The P229 is a great pistol, I have one in 40 S&W, and a P220 in 45 ACP.

The best advice I can give is to find someone with each and see if you can shoot them. Depending on where you live there may be a range that rents them, go try them. Failing that, at least go to a gun shop and handle each, to see which feels good in your hands.

huntin1


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a Sig 229 in 9mm and a Glock 23 in .40. Both are good guns and well built. The Glock is a very simple gun and easy to use and there are a ton of after market parts available for them.

The Sig, in my opinion, is about as top of the line pistol as you can get. To me its a better gun in my hands. I like a double/single action pistol; exposed hammer, de-cocking lever. I grew up shooting revolvers; so all this is second nature. But there are a lot of varieties of Sigs and they make one for just about everyone. There are aftermarket parts available for the Sig but I haven't found any need for them since the gun is so well designed.

I have never owned or shot a Beretta or Ruger so I don't have any opinion on them.

The real key in picking a pistol is feeling how it fits in your hand...some guns just fit one guy better.

For a first time hangun buyer, I might recommend going with a 9mm. It's more economical to shot and has less recoil; so you are less likely to develop any bad habits.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

what is the purpose? CCW? Plinking? competiton?

for me the best handgin for personal defense is the glock 19. best advize get one , swap the sights for hilton yam 10-8 sights and buy all the glock hicap mags you can then take a class from a serious trainer like greg sullivan in MN or one of the trveling guys liike Bill Jeans, or Tactical Response


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a gun range/gun store close by that will let you shoot any of the used guns for $5 plus the cost of the ammo. I recently bought my first pistol and I went there and shot several before I made my decision. I bought a Springfield XD sub compact in 9mm. I went for the 9mm because I like to shoot alot and the ammo is cheaper and I was amazed at how acurate the sub compact is with the short barrel. I think 9mm is a good round because it is cheap to shoot and will work for ccw. I am geting ready to get another pistol, a Ruger Super Blackhawk in 44mag to use for deer hunting. I also have my eye on a Smith & Wesson 1911 stainless in 45. I used to think some of these guys on here were crazy when they would talk about how handguns are addicting, now I know. I would stay start with a good all around gun and you will soon be adding to your collection. Good luck and have fun!


----------

